# Oyaide Cables?



## xoundmonster

Hey guys what up, was wondering if any of you guys have any experience with oyaide cables for the Shure iem series?
http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/headphone_earphone_cbl/pg750.html
  Please do shed some light on this?
   
  Thanks in advance.
  Marshall


----------



## IgnitedEar

was wondering the same for the Triple.fi variant


----------



## Mad Max

Might be good.  I just like the mini-plug.


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Might be good.  I just like the mini-plug.


 
  Its cool isn't it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





ignitedear said:


> was wondering the same for the Triple.fi variant


 
  I think they actually do for the TF10s. Too bad no outsources to try.
   
  Too bad not much info was posted on their site.
  Even the pricing are not stated. Ah man


----------



## geared2play

I  just order the UE variant from Amazon.co.jp using importing service. Price is about $80 for the cable and $20 importing service fee. They should arrive in a week. I will share my impression when I receive it.


----------



## IgnitedEar

awesome, I'll be looking forward to that.  Make sure to include some pictures


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





geared2play said:


> I  just order the UE variant from Amazon.co.jp using importing service. Price is about $80 for the cable and $20 importing service fee. They should arrive in a week. I will share my impression when I receive it.


 
   
  LOL can't wait! Looking forward to it!


----------



## wolfetan44

ignitedear said:


> was wondering the same for the Triple.fi variant


Where is the triple.fi variant on there site?


----------



## IgnitedEar

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Where is the triple.fi variant on there site?


 
http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/headphone_earphone_cbl/pg749.html


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





ignitedear said:


> http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/headphone_earphone_cbl/pg749.html


 
  Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whats the price??


----------



## IgnitedEar

I think they go for around $70-80 in Japan.  You can find them on ebay for around 114$ shipped.


----------



## geared2play

Finally received the cable, took almost two weeks, most of the time in the US customs... So here is some pictures!


----------



## wolfetan44

How are they?


----------



## geared2play

I gotta say the Oyaide cable is very well made. Compare to the stock TF10 cable, the Oyaide cable is thicker and tougher. The chromed metal 3.5mm plug and harden plastic earplug pins scream quality. 
   
  The cable bring minor change to the TF10's sound signature. It brings more weight to the low frequency, the vocal is more forward, treble is toned down a little bit as well. This makes some music listenable on TF10.
   
  The downside is the horizontal soundstage is narrowed by about 1/4. And the pins does not plug in all the way into the earplugs( about 9/10 in), but it will sink in after some time(when pins are less stiff).
   
  Overall, I think Oyaide HPC-UE cable is a solid cable upgrade for the Triple fi's. It tones down the harshness and brings mid range more forward at the expense of a bit soundstage. Whether you like it or not is your choice, but I am very happy withe result. 
   
  Also, if you do decide to grab one get the 1.3m version. 1.0m is a bit short you are 5'10" and higher.


----------



## IgnitedEar

Thanks for the update, they certainly look well made.  Do they have any memory wire or tubing for the section that goes over and around the ear? It looks like they dont.


----------



## geared2play

Quote: 





ignitedear said:


> Thanks for the update, they certainly look well made.  Do they have any memory wire or tubing for the section that goes over and around the ear? It looks like they dont.


 
  Nope, but the cable is heavy enough to hang on to your er.


----------



## xoundmonster

Quote: 





geared2play said:


> Finally received the cable, took almost two weeks, most of the time in the US customs... So here is some pictures!


 
  Looks pretty nice  hopefully i can find one for my red 535s. Thanks for the update man!


----------



## geared2play

HPC-SE is the model number, there is a couple listing on ebay, but they are marked up by about 30% of original price.


----------



## geared2play

Guys, I afraid that I am going to have to put the cable on sale， along with most of my audio gears. 85 shipped and paypaled for anyone interested, please check my profile.


----------



## xoundmonster

WHat?? Why?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not the sound you were looking for?


----------



## geared2play

Quote: 





xoundmonster said:


> WHat?? Why??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I like the sound refinement by the cable, but I need the cash, I have to come with 2 grand by the end of month. I am forced to sell most of gears, so the cable has to go.


----------



## Currawong

You can add the listing to your signature so it shows in all your posts. Check the menus that appear when you edit your signature to have it added.
   
  Here's the direct Oyaide shop link in Japanese for the cables:
   
  http://oyaide.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?categories_id=&keywords=SHURE+SE%A5%B7%A5%EA%A1%BC%A5%BA
   
  Looks like $80 is about right.


----------



## geared2play

Quote: 





currawong said:


> You can add the listing to your signature so it shows in all your posts. Check the menus that appear when you edit your signature to have it added.
> 
> Here's the direct Oyaide shop link in Japanese for the cables:
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the tips. I never realize there is an such feature after being a member for 3 months...


----------



## xoundmonster

@currawong thanks for the heads up. Never knew about about this feature. Lol. Im more active on headjam.org than on headfi these days.


----------



## sheong93

This sounds so suitable for my Shure se535 =) Tune up the mid and tune down the treble =)


----------



## xoundmonster

sheong93 said:


> This sounds so suitable for my Shure se535 =) Tune up the mid and tune down the treble =)




Exactly! Especially when mine is the red editions  along with the red oyaide cables..


----------



## sheong93

My red oyaide cable is on its way from japan , can't wait to try it out on my Shure se535 ltd >3<


----------



## xoundmonster

sheong93 said:


> My red oyaide cable is on its way from japan , can't wait to try it out on my Shure se535 ltd >3<




Impressionsss


----------



## chesterljh

very nice cable there!! do quickly give a review on that!! =)


----------



## sheong93

Just tested on my shure se535 ltd... Very huge Sound stage x), bass response improved ,  and the clarity of human voice (not treble) improve as well... especially the mid range ;D. Overall, satisfy >3<. gonna upload some picture sooner =)


----------



## sheong93




----------



## sheong93

Quote: 





sheong93 said:


>


----------



## puresse

Hello,
  
 does anyone have long-time experiences with that cable? I'm thinking about getting one for my shures. The original wire lasted about two years. How do the Oyaide work out?
  
 thanks,
 Marco


----------



## Scorpion667

Thread necro. This is the only place on the internet with more than once HPC-SE owner so, give me a break!
  
 Guys, would you recommend this cable? Especially as a Shure IEM owner.. but other opinions welcome also!
  
 1. Have you experienced any sound cutting out due to loose MMCX connection?
  
 2. Is the MMCX fit snug or does it spin freely?
  
 3. Does it have a good lock or do they come off easily from MMCX?
  
 4. Does the cable stay straight or does it kink easily
  
 5. Is the cable heavy?
  
 6. Which is better, the version with the Oyade straight mini plug or the 45 degree moulded?
  
 Planning on using it with SE846. I tried expensive custom cables (7n OCC, pure silver, silver plated OCC) and I hate their ergonomics. My favorite cable so far was ADL iHP-35m.
  
 Thanks!


----------

